
New algorithm finds you, even in untagged photos - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/new-algorithm-finds-you-even-in-untagged-photos
======
bonemachine
Can we go back to 1974, please? I'm not sure I like where this is going.

~~~
onedev
Let's start a new internet country where it's isolated from the rest of the
world's internet and we can have privacy for all!

~~~
sp332
There's basically nothing stopping a guy from walking into a women's restroom
or vice-versa. It just isn't done because people are taught to respect certain
kinds of privacy in certain situations.

------
fatjokes
Interesting work. How is it different than this, which was published in 2012
at ACM-MM, a more respected venue than IEEE-ISM?

[http://www.cmlab.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~yanying/socialrelation.htm...](http://www.cmlab.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~yanying/socialrelation.html)

~~~
statguy
and there has been work going in this area even earlier than that:
[http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~zickler/papers/Autotag_IVW2008....](http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~zickler/papers/Autotag_IVW2008.pdf)
Andrew Gallagher has a number of publications in this domain:
[http://chenlab.ece.cornell.edu/people/Andy/publications/publ...](http://chenlab.ece.cornell.edu/people/Andy/publications/publications.html)

------
krapp
It would be interesting to see this as part of an app where you take a photo
of someone and it sends you a feed of every photo of them it could find
anywhere on the web (and any accounts it was attached to.)

And by interesting I mean creepy and probably inevitable.

~~~
Nicholas_C
That would incur some serious data processing expense.

~~~
peterhajas
Would it be significant? I think most computer vision feature descriptors can
be run over multiple images in parallel.

It'd be neat to reduce the entropy of possible photos by using EXIF data
(location, etc.)

------
CaveTech
Says the research would be presented Dec 10th. Anyone have a link to the
presentation/whitepaper/code?

------
alextingle
And this is why I don't let anyone tag me in photos.

------
xarball
TIL: You like the people you are in pictures with?

How is ground-breaking!!!

~~~
coldtea
Yes, and computing is: "calculations with zero and one", jet propulsion is
"pressure in one direction move you towards the other", a car is "a carriage
without horses", etc.

When you're an idiot who only understands sky-high overviews of research,
nothing is ground-breaking.

